# Samba cannot find my workgroup on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

## humbletech99

I've got a samba server that has

```
workgroup = NTDOMAIN
```

and when I change this to

```
workgroup = ADDOMAIN
```

I end up with loads of the following spewing all over my logs

```
nmbd[5127]: [2006/12/15 17:23:15, 0] nmbd/nmbd_browsesync.c:collect_all_workgroup_names_from_wins_server(588)

nmbd[5127]:   collect_all_workgroup_names_from_wins_server:

nmbd[5127]:   Cannot find my workgroup DOMAINNAME on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET.
```

I have another machine, almost identical in both hardware and software (I ghosted it) which I have set this to the new domain and it is fine with this. No errors in logs. The only difference is that the former is acting as a WINS server and has the following set

```
wins support = yes
```

I have tried things like

```
domain master = yes
```

and

```
domain master = no
```

but neither seem to make a difference.

I'm not sure why the WINS server doesn't just let itself continue as before. It is the WINS server after all and should query itself, but it is also on the same subnet as the Windows 2003 AD domain controllers so broadcast on subnet should also work. It just don't understand what' wrong with it.

Any Ideas?

----------

## humbletech99

I've tried pointing wins server to my own ip for this machine but it still doesn't help. Has nobody ever seen this error 

```
Cannot find my workgroup DOMAINNAME on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET
```

 before?

----------

## humbletech99

ok I've shut the stupid thing up but I'm not really sure how. I deleted my wins.dat and then restarted the server with the new domain and it seemed to not comlain about it...

Probably just needed to clean wins cache I guess.

----------

